# First Dart Frog Background.



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, this is my first attempt at a dart frog background. I used the expanding foam and silicone method.

Here it is finished.










Ill upload more pictures when the plants and eveything are in. Still reeks of silicone in there at the moment. Does anyone know how long it will take for the smell to go, ive got it in the garden to help it cure better.

Thanks.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Hi, this is my first attempt at a dart frog background. I used the expanding foam and silicone method.
> 
> Here it is finished.
> 
> ...


We use silirub its about 4 days to cure sometimes the smell goes quicker all depends on temps.and humidity.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

I used HA6 RTV Marine Silicone, and it cures 3mm of silicone per day, and i rekon i put on no more than 4-5mm. Ill just wait untill the smell has gone before planting or putting any frogs in.


----------



## George Ch (Jun 18, 2009)

What kinda compost is this?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Its bone dry eco earth. I put it in the oven for an hour then left it to sit over night.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres the tank all done:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good- it's going to be really spectacular once the plants start to spread:2thumb:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Looking good- it's going to be really spectacular once the plants start to spread:2thumb:



Cheers  Lets hope so !


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

I want this please


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

£5.000 and its yours?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> £5.000 and its yours?


£5?

Okay!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> £5?
> 
> Okay!


Yep! Ill let it go for 50p if you want jake.


----------

